# I just got my first degree!



## ahyen

Oh my gosh who ever said to wear clean undies in one of my other threads lmao! Great advice! Lol

I thought you were just being silly! But i tell you, i will always remember this night!

My knee hurts tho ( old sports injury) lol.

But im super stoked. Now for all the memorization! Lol. 

But thanks to all those on here who answered my questions 

It was an odd yet very humbling experience.  im very happy to have had the chance to experience it. I feel like now im providing a legacy for my sons. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen

I thought i screwed it all up when i didnt have any metalic object on me lol. That was crazy lol.  

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Spring TX MM

Congratulations, brother and welcome. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen

Thank you 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Good deal and congrats.  You will get to a point in your work where you will think it is not going to happen, and then all of a sudden it will click.  I know I did. Don't get discouraged.  Keep on practicing. Your journey to become a master mason will be shorter than you think.  Be very mindful of the journey,  if not you might miss something important. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins

Cherish this time brother. everything is new and look at it as so. remember everything. that is the advice my mentor gave me. One day you will be a mentor and it will make it easier to relate to your pupil. 
Congratulations and enjoy your travels.


----------



## widows son

Congrats brother. Freemasonry is beautifully odd.


----------



## LittleHunter

Congratulations 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CStevenson

Congratulations!  Enjoy this exciting time.  Work to keep the future as exciting by continuing your quest for knowledge.  I am filled with joy everytime I hear of another brother being brought to light.


----------



## pricelessasamoah

Any help I am new to this 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Congrats brother. The EA lecture is beautiful to me and the foundation. Stay focus and keep studying... Ibuprofen helped my knees lol!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins

Bro. Vincent said:


> Congrats brother. The EA lecture is beautiful to me and the foundation. Stay focus and keep studying... Ibuprofen helped my knees lol!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ahyen

What were you needing help with? The people here are more than willing help, i know i found wonderful advice here 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76

Congratulations!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone

Congratulations..

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tgchilders

I will say I just got my EA tonight, and yep glad I read this about clean underwear before going tonight... Lol 
Truly a awesome experience.... I know I made the right choice.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley

Congratulations, Brother!

Keep it foremost in your mind that the man who teaches you the work you will always remember, and almost every man I know has a bond with that person that lasts forever.  Remember that this is a man who one day (hopefully many years from now) you will be at his funeral, or he at yours.  

Really, its very common for the fellow who you wind up learning the bulk of the work from becomes a very close friend and brother.  Family for well and true.  And that bond you are able to extend to all the other men in this fraternity, for the work binds us all together, and we've all done it.  You'll see what I mean over time.  You just can't help but get to know a fellow really well when you spend hours with them.  And the groundwork is there for mutual respect, for it gives him pleasure and pride to see you do well, and you know that he is giving up his own time for you - and his patience and encouragement you will want to pay attention to, for you will no doubt one day be doing it too.  And when that day comes you'll wind up thinking back on this time a whole lot.

Be indefatigable about the work.  Never, ever waver and throw your heart into it.  Don't procrastinate, do it while it is fresh and never lose momentum.

Best of luck, Brother!


----------



## Roy Vance

Michael Hatley said:


> Congratulations, Brother!
> 
> Keep it foremost in your mind that the man who teaches you the work you will always remember, and almost every man I know has a bond with that person that lasts forever. Remember that this is a man who one day (hopefully many years from now) you will be at his funeral, or he at yours.
> 
> Really, its very common for the fellow who you wind up learning the bulk of the work from becomes a very close friend and brother. Family for well and true. And that bond you are able to extend to all the other men in this fraternity, for the work binds us all together, and we've all done it. You'll see what I mean over time. You just can't help but get to know a fellow really well when you spend hours with them. And the groundwork is there for mutual respect, for it gives him pleasure and pride to see you do well, and you know that he is giving up his own time for you - and his patience and encouragement you will want to pay attention to, for you will no doubt one day be doing it too. And when that day comes you'll wind up thinking back on this time a whole lot.
> 
> Be indefatigable about the work. Never, ever waver and throw your heart into it. Don't procrastinate, do it while it is fresh and never lose momentum.
> 
> Best of luck, Brother!



Well said Brother Hatley! I know it to be a fact that a man bonds with his mentor/instructor. The man who taught me is now 80 and is like a surrogate father to me. If something were to happen to him, it would break my heart. I only spent two months with him on my memory work, but I developed a lifetime of respect for him and got more than just the questions and answers from him. He explained things to me as we went so the words weren't empty and meaningless. I hope that some day I can be as good a mentor and as good a man as he is. I already have a "C" certificate and have brought one up through his FC before I got sick, but I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Jamarr/G\

Congrats Brother! And when they say memorize you MAKE SURE YOU memorize! Very important. Welcome to the faternity! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## TxTravelingMan

Lol...I agree with the ibuprofen 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

TxTravelingMan said:


> Lol...I agree with the ibuprofen
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Lol!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84

Congratulations Brother and welcome to the fraternity!  I remember my initiation night i was so lost and excited at the same time. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jnjones86

Congrats brother. You'll find the next two degrees to be even more memorable. Good luck on the rest of ur masonic journey! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brotherfaulk

Congrats my Brother as in with life the first steps are always the hardest as in with Masonry. I hope you continue your journey


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro jimmie

*Great*

IM happy for ya.
Now what is your name ? Lol


----------



## cool ron00

i glad for u brother now u bless


----------



## SquareOne

Welcome to the family!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

TxTravelingMan said:


> Lol...I agree with the ibuprofen



Also if you get to be an exemplar at a Shrine ceremonial.  They told us we would be kneeling for a long time and that we could switch to sitting at any time if we needed to.  I looked at the other exemplars and they were all younger than I was.  No way was I going to sit down before any of those young guys so I knelt.  And knelt.  And listened to more lectures.  And knelt.  And knelt.  The young guys kept glancing over at me.  Apparently they all figured no way they were sitting back unless the older guy did first.  Oh my back ached by the time they finally had us stand up.  But it was worth every second of it!

Medinah Shrine - Chicago metro


----------



## lightseeker

Hello im new to this forum but i have been exposed to freemasonary for nearly half my life from my uncle(who is a master mason)...but to make long story short im jus looking for someone to explain to me what it means for a 33Â° mason to gentley stroke the left wrist when i told him i wanted to become a mason?? i have truely been confused about this jester...please explain this to me, i would greatly apreciate if you can.


----------



## SquareOne

lightseeker said:


> Hello im new to this forum but i have been exposed to freemasonary for nearly half my life from my uncle(who is a master mason)...but to make long story short im jus looking for someone to explain to me what it means for a 33Â° mason to gentley stroke the left wrist when i told him i wanted to become a mason?? i have truely been confused about this jester...please explain this to me, i would greatly apreciate if you can.



This is odd to me.  Please explain how this was done. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## lightseeker

he stroked my left wrist with his right hand after i told him i wanted to become a mason and told me if really wanted to become a mason they will find me? im just a tad bit confused because...he is a 33Â°Mason, why would he leave it up to other masons to..." find" me when he could have guided through everything?


----------



## SquareOne

lightseeker said:


> he stroked my left wrist with his right hand after i told him i wanted to become a mason and told me if really wanted to become a mason they will find me? im just a tad bit confused because...he is a 33Â°Mason, why would he leave it up to other masons to..." find" me when he could have guided through everything?



1st. We won't find you. It is up to you to find us. 2be1ask1. 
2. Wrist thing...... Never heard of that. 



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## lightseeker

Thanx for taking ur time to answer my question


----------



## Bro. Vincent

dfreybur said:


> Also if you get to be an exemplar at a Shrine ceremonial.  They told us we would be kneeling for a long time and that we could switch to sitting at any time if we needed to.  I looked at the other exemplars and they were all younger than I was.  No way was I going to sit down before any of those young guys so I knelt.  And knelt.  And listened to more lectures.  And knelt.  And knelt.  The young guys kept glancing over at me.  Apparently they all figured no way they were sitting back unless the older guy did first.  Oh my back ached by the time they finally had us stand up.  But it was worth every second of it!
> 
> Medinah Shrine - Chicago metro


I have a bad right knee from playing football and had it scoped a couple of times. I was offered a chair and my WM snatched it as soon as it was presented...let me tell you, people got alot of laughs at my expense as i struggled on bender knee during all my degrees. 

But my WM said I would remember  it more if i did it, man he was telling the truth. I never Want to go through that discomfort again. I remember every second of my  MM obligation as I was folding over in pain. Means everything to me!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SquareOne

lightseeker said:


> Thanx for taking ur time to answer my question



Not a problem. 


Bro:. C.E.Gatlin Jr.
Jr. Deacon, Doric #92
Most Worspful Grand Lodge of Washington
http://www.doric92.org
http://www.freemason-wa.org
Don't expect perfection in a man because he is a Freemason. If you do, you will be disappointed. 
Masonry makes a man better, but no human agency can make him perfect.


----------



## dfreybur

lightseeker said:


> he stroked my left wrist with his right hand after i told him i wanted to become a mason and told me if really wanted to become a mason they will find me? im just a tad bit confused because...he is a 33Â°Mason, why would he leave it up to other masons to..." find" me when he could have guided through everything?



The motion does not appear to have any special meaning.  Probably a nervous habit.  As to saying they will find you that only makes sense if he reported the event at his next lodge meeting.  He's supposed to tell you that the only way to become a Mason is to ask a Mason how to join and you just did exactly that.  He was supposed to go get a petition form for you.  Maybe it was a nervous habit because he just realized he didn't have a petition form in the glove compartment of his car ready for you.


----------



## athelstane839

There is a great book coming out maybe in sep. over 450 pgs all on the first degree of freemasonry it's called "  the esoteric explanation " the curriculum of the ground floor. By brother Michael  Olmo 32 degree amazing I been privileged in editing the book and it's unbelievable I advise very strongly for all E.A's to buy this book it'll be the last book on the first degree you'll ever need.promise 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## athelstane839

We just recognized prince hall masons. 
You guys have to read a book called the Hiram key. Trace masonry history. 

it doesn't matter England already has female masons look it up France canada Ireland also. This nothing new to the world just to the states it will happen u"ll see. It's a matter of what you want to aspect. 

But we don't need recognition were new York were fine. When we do it watch everyone else follow. Remember the Shriner, were dud it start ny look at it now. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kaveman

Iam happy to see another starting the journey I was raised to the 2nd last night thanks for starting down the path


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

kaveman said:


> Iam happy to see another starting the journey I was raised to the 2nd last night thanks for starting down the path
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Correction brother. You were "passed" to the second degree. You are "raised" to the 3rd. Just a quick correction. Congrats on your journey brother.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## athelstane839

W


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brenon brown

You have entered the right place at the right time. Stay humble


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother Adam Moore

Welcome my Brother


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone

Congrats..

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance

dfreybur said:


> Also if you get to be an exemplar at a Shrine ceremonial. They told us we would be kneeling for a long time and that we could switch to sitting at any time if we needed to. I looked at the other exemplars and they were all younger than I was. No way was I going to sit down before any of those young guys so I knelt. And knelt. And listened to more lectures. And knelt. And knelt. The young guys kept glancing over at me. Apparently they all figured no way they were sitting back unless the older guy did first. Oh my back ached by the time they finally had us stand up. But it was worth every second of it!
> 
> Medinah Shrine - Chicago metro



Ha Ha! Not about to be outdone by the younger guys! I know the feeling. I sometimes feel like, "I have all of this life experience and you guys are just starting, so I am not gonna let you get ahead of me." But, at the same time it is great to see the young ones doing the same things we are. At least we know they are not on the streets causing trouble or already in the prisons, being supported by taxpayer money.


----------



## Gab_PMB3_Panama

dears Bros, Greetings from Panama. Here to learn


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

roy.vance said:


> I sometimes feel like, "I have all of this life experience and you guys are just starting, so I am not gonna let you get ahead of me." But, at the same time it is great to see the young ones doing the same things we are.



To me this is the simplest and least obvious way Masonry makes good men better.  The young brothers try to emulate the elderly brothers.  The elderly brothers try to set a good example for the young brothers.  The in between brothers try to do a mixture of both.  There's a line in a charge about emulation - It's one of those lines that doesn't seem like a big deal until you've seen it happening.


----------

